# Putting together an afghan done in strips



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm almost done with an afghan (all acrylic) I've been knitting in garter stitch strips. (It's yarn I purchased from Ice Yarns in Turkey; each ball has five big pompoms tied into it at irregular intervals.) I just knitted with one color until I came to the end of the ball of yarn and then started in on another color. 

What do you think would be the best way to put the afghan together? And what color of yarn should I use?

I have to say that I'm not a crocheter. About all I know how to do is a crocheted chain, but even that is VERY uneven. ;-) But if you think that crocheting the afghan together is the best course to take, I'll try to teach myself how to do it.

Thanks for your advice and opinions!

Hazel


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I'd suggest a mattress stitch--easy, practically indestructible, and virtually invisible if done carefully.
Here's a link with instruction (video)




Good luck!


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hazel,
Do you have a pic of the strips? or let me know the colors and I can guide you on what color to use and as far as putting them together I would do a single crochet row around each strip then connect them with a slip stitch and then one more row of single crochet around the whole thing once it is put together...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree with susanmos2000. You should use a mattress stitch as it is practically invisible and you can use either color when sewing two colors together.


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I agree with susanmos2000. You should use a mattress stitch as it is practically invisible and you can use either color when sewing two colors together.


I agree


----------



## ssimpson (Nov 12, 2012)

I didn't request this, but the tutorial was very helpful for other projects I am working on.


----------



## 7914_Susie (Jun 21, 2012)

Is there any other stitch you can use that won't show the ridge on the back side of the afghan? I am ready to sew one up and would love it to look good on both sides?


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Hazel said she don't crochet so that option is out. Pick one of the colors and go with it. I would use hair picks to hold the length together like you use stickpins in sewing. With a long strand for sewing,I would pick up a loop on one side of a strip and match it to the other side, pull up just to fit, not loose now tight, just bring the edges together. Repeat the length of the strips, if one is longer than the other, you will be able to tell when you get near the end, take out a row or more, bind off and finish off the sewing yarn in the seam.
You want the afghan to be flat all over and a mattress stitch will make a ridge and create a right and wrong side.

Carol J.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You folks are the BEST! Thank you for the words of wisdom you've sent me about how to put together my afghan.

Hazel


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

carolj I like your idea it is how I did the counterpain squares. My squares had us do a YO at the beginning of each row but it is the same idea.

The mattress stitch is invisable from the front but does leave a ridge on the back.. BUT it also works best in my opinion on stocking knit stitch I have not used it with garter stitch. 

I would love to see what you decide.. you may just have to realize that there will be a front and a back.. are the pom poms on both sides or just one??? You could also use the seaming as a decorative element and make it show on the top on purpose.. in that case I would do a embroidery stitch in a contrasting color along each seam.. it would also hide any imperfections you might make ... Kinda like a Crazy Quilt puts they embelishments on...


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Ronie said:


> are the pom poms on both sides or just one???


I've made sure to pull all the pompoms to the right side.

Still have a bit more of the final strip of the afghan to go. Once I've finished knitting it, I'll let you know what I decide to do to put it together.

But because I'm not a crocheter, I'm guessing I'll use the mattress stitch--even if that gives me a right side and a wrong side of the afghan. As long as the afghan keeps DH and me warm, that's all that matters, really. 

Thanks again for all the help, folks! You're great!

Hazel


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Hazel, I wish I had known about these strips for an afghan. If I had seen your post on what you planned to do, I would have given you instructions on how to knit the strips together as you go. Anyway my method to sew together is to put your sewing needle through the first knob of garter stitch, go to the other piece and put your needle through a knob. You go from side to side, alternating knobs. Of course the stitches will show, so maybe a completely different colour to those used in the strips. Ann


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

ann-other-knitter said:


> Hazel, I wish I had known about these strips for an afghan. If I had seen your post on what you planned to do, I would have given you instructions on how to knit the strips together as you go. Anyway my method to sew together is to put your sewing needle through the first knob of garter stitch, go to the other piece and put your needle through a knob. You go from side to side, alternating knobs. Of course the stitches will show, so maybe a completely different colour to those used in the strips. Ann


Looks like a really cool method for adding strips of afghan to each other!

Hazel


----------



## AutumnR08 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

